# Networking project in c++ needed



## bhunnu16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi!
I am in immediate need of networking project in c++. It can be any routing algorithm like flooding, shortest path routing, distance vector routing etc. or any network based application that is not too big. Please help as I need this today. 
I would to grateful if someone can help me .


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 9, 2008)

^Sheesh, another copier.


----------

